# Great Information on Protein



## K1 (Jan 11, 2013)

By Massive G

First off everyone should learn how there body reacts to protein and how their metabolism is. Just like training. To me nutrition is 70% of the battle and responsible for most of my gains no matter what AAs or how I trained my gains were/ are concurrent with my nutrition program. I eat a high protein diet that’s no secret. My body hates carbs. I eat very few simple sugars and mostly complex carbs and those are cut by 7 PM. I wrote this post a while ago in reference to eating the protein first in a meal. I beleive in eating for function. That is protein first, carbs second, veggies last. I don’t mix fats and carbs the only time I mix simple sugars and proteins are in my pre and post work out shakes. A lot depends on the absorbability of the protein itself which is influenced by it’s type. A lot of old timer will remember this thing called the P.E.R. or the Protein Effeciency Ratio from the early 1990′s. This was before Whey Protein and it was used to sell egg and milk proteins commercially. I think Nature’s Best abused that line the most as I was seeing “P.E.R. P.E.R. P.E.R.” dancing through my head at night while I slept.
Things like Eggs and fish are more complete protein and absorbed better than ground beef and pork, chicken and turkey are better absorbed than soy and milk proteins etc.

I routinely eat 600 grams of protein a day without blinking over 3-4 solid meals and 3-5 shakes that includes daily pre and post and night time shakes. Sometimes I will drink pastuerized egg whites as a meal replacement which is 50 grams per pop. I am lucky my digestion is in very good shape and when ever I post a diet people always reply “You must be on the toilet all day” nope not to discuss this “shit” but I stay regular whether on 600 800 or 400 grams of protein a day.

Here is some of the post I wrote on eating protein first and eating for function: There was a recent thread on Mayhem in which someone questioned DANTE’s advice to eat the protein first. I thought I’d share it here and added some more clarification on my part why we do this. Dante could probably write 2 books on this stuff so what I write most already know or maybe not. Every few years I have posted it and always get a few people that benefit from it. DC’ers already eat proteins first but I thought I’d share why since I have eaten for function since day 1.

DC::Think for a second–If you fill your hunger with protein first what are you most likely not going to eat a huge amount of? It takes roughly 24.6-26 calories burned to digest every 100 calories of protein yet it only takes roughly 3.8 to 4.2 calories burned to digest every 100 calories of fats/carbs so are you figureing out yet why my trainees are always hot like a furnace and stay reasonably lean eating gross amounts of food?

If I can add something here to further back Dante’s theories:
Eating protein first in a meal increases the effeciency of digestion and a greater overall amount of protein as an end result in from a meal. In short a greater amount of aminos make it to the blood stream. Everytime I have written about this in the past few years people always are like “WOW I learned something new today”.

I call it eating for function…the function of the digestive system.
I eat proteins first for 2 reasons-that digestive system is physiologically(enzymatically) geared that way and it improves the effeciency of digestion and a greater overall availability of proteins/aminos from food for the body to use.

Carbohydrates are digested 30% in the mouth with the salivary enzyme amylase and with of course chewing aiding the cause. CARBS aren’t digested in the stomach=they just sit there and slowly pass into the small intestines where the pancreatic enzymes do 70% more and complete the process. Fats are the same way if eaten first or mixed with carbs will sit there and clog up digestion.

Proteins are primarily digested in the stomach. Therefore, eating proteins after these foods will result in a reduced amount of protein digestion-leaving some incompletely digested and unabsorbable and therefore lost. This in turn causes the undigested protein to be pulled into the small intestine reducing the protein effeciency of your meal and contributing to the mass of your colon.

You want something worse? We are set up by traditional eating to fail. Go out to a steak house. First thing you get is your salad-THAT is the last thing you want to eat in a meal after the steak and then the potato. Cellulose is undigestable by the human body and will really clog up the process reducing the effeciency of digestion and your meal itself.

As mentioned previously proteins speed up the metabolic rate more than carbs and fat. Concerning basal metabolism proteins speed it up 30%, Carbs and fats 10%. The mere process of digestion and absorbtion of protein races the metabolism and will increase anabolism in an advanced athlete.

Now granted you can eat a huge meal like a McDonald’s Combo meal mix it all up and it will get digested but it will interfere with feedings and the effeciency of the meal will be less and eventually lead to a lot of adipose tissue gain.

There are reasons we eat Protein and Fat together and protein and carbs. Insulin. Eating fat and carbs are a death warrant to bb’ers when consumed together and lays adipose tissue down as easily as Home Depot lays down cheap carpet.

I could write more especially on the types of proteins and their absorbtion-things like incomplete proteins etc.

Anyhoo..just my 2 cents. We are all here to learn from each other but Dante’s methods are backed by science and 3-4 years of online “University” studies with 100′s reaping the benefits-so it is good advice and gospel for most ADVANCED lifters.

PEACE.
This was a good post too in the thread:
Protein will serve you a dual role in body modification in that it is as important for body fat reduction as it is for muscular gains. In regards to body fat reduction, protein has a specific dynamic action on the metabolism which means that when you ingest protein, your metabolic rate is elevated higher and remains elevated longer than when you ingest either fats or carbohydrates. A high carb meal will only elevate your metabolism from 4 to 30 percent above normal. This small elevation will last only 2 to 5 hours. A high protein meal however will elevate your metabolism by up to 70 percent above normal and this effect can last as long as 10 to 12 hours.”

The entire thread is on mayhem and I thought I’d bring at least some good points out of it and add it here for others benefits.

http://www.chadnicholls.net/forums/…ead.php?t=19663

Very easy to squeeze a lot of protein in Raj if that is your goal. You can eat 4 meals a day and squeeze in protein shakes in between meals as well as your post WO and night time shake will be contributing heavily to your overall daily count.

I don’t use commerical proteins I use eithe TP’s Whey ion X @90 grams per serving or eggwhites in liquid form @ 50-60 grams per serving, and or liquid beef aminos in between or with a meal to contribute to the overall. All of the above don’t clog up my appetite or bloat me so it is easy to get 9-10 feedings a day for a 24 hr amnio pool to pull from.
I really like the night time anticatabolic shakes and have been taking them for over 5 years now.

I used to wake up flat in the morning and find sleep very catabolic. I have always used a micellar casein/Calcium caseinate/whey Ion X/Glutamine blend which I buy in bulk from true protein and previously protein customizer and or the factory.

I would like to state too I am always learning always searching and always experimenting with foods. There are a lot of things I wanna try and Phil and Dante and some other guys out there that are tops in the nutrition department see questions from em often and I may switch diets later in life as I tone things down. Currently, high protein is what works for my goals in buliding and maintaining muscle.


----------

